

List of important publications in computer science - darwinGod
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_important_publications_in_computer_science

======
PilotPirx
Allowed myself to humbly add Bjarne Stroustrups "The C++ Programming Language"
to this otherwise very interesting list.

